
Bisection Bandwidth - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisection_bandwidth
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

Significance of bisection bandwidth

"Theoretical support for the importance of this measure of network performance
was developed in the PhD research of Clark Thomborson (formerly Clark
Thompson).[3] Thomborson proved that _important algorithms for sorting, Fast
Fourier transformation, and matrix-matrix multiplication become communication-
limited—as opposed to CPU-limited or memory-limited—on computers with
insufficient bisection width._ "

Opinion: That's probably the tip of the iceberg with respect to many
algorithms, not just those mentioned above, and their scalability relationship
with bisection bandwidth...

Also note that bisection bandwidth -- differs with different network
topologies...

